# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  που πως ποτε?

## ignitor9

Ειλικρινα χαιρομαι που προχωρα το ασυρματο δικτυο στη πολη αν και σπουδαζω στ Πατρα θα ηθελα πολυ να ξερω τα ip και τα υπολοιπα στοιχεια που χρειαζομαι για να συνδεθω αν σας ειναι ευκολο κ θελετε φυσικα!!

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Προχωρά προχωρά,αν και με αργά βήματα!!!Προς το παρόν στο κέντρο της πόλης μόνο,και γαρίτσα παλιό φρούριο,έχει dhcp οπότε μπορείς να κάνεις προσωρινά δοκιμές,τουλάχιστον μέχρι να δώσουμε static(αν δώσουμε)..

----------


## challenger.cwn

Στο κέντρο της πόλης?? ποιος δίνει στο κέντρο της πόλης blue?
Πάντως είναι και ένα AP στη σπηλιά. Φίλε δες και στο nodedb τι παίζει απο AP's

----------

